
The Confessions of Marcus Hutchins, the Hacker Who Saved the Internet - newsreview1
https://www.wired.com/story/confessions-marcus-hutchins-hacker-who-saved-the-internet/#intcid=recommendations_wired-homepage-right-rail-popular_18126bb5-bb10-488c-bb96-0aed6351ef1d_popular4-1
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23152891](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23152891)

